# My 2 Presa Canarios (Bear & Lady)



## C6ROLLER (Oct 23, 2010)

Here are a few quick pictures of my kids. Bear is almost 15 months old and weights in at 132 lbs at 25" and Lady is still growing. She will be as big if not bigger than Bear.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Good looking dogs! Gorgeous! I love their coloring. Great pics. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! I love the look of those dogs, but they're just not for me. XP


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice! 
I can't believe at 15mo he's already 132# Khan will be 15mo in a couple weeks, I haven't weighed him lately; but I bet he's barely 110# 
Amazing the difference from one mastiff to another.
I REALLY like their natural ears too!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love presas!!!! Such beautiful dogs....


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous:biggrin: Pups!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice!! I love Presa's!! I'd have one if I had a bigger house. Very, very cool!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

What horrid ugly dogs, how dare you offend my eyes so....





You should immediately send them to me to be adored and snuggled with:wink::biggrin:

Nice pups, I want a Mastiff and a Dane but me house is too small for all LOL


----------

